# Weaning at 5 weeks?



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

My last litter I had to wean at around 4 - 4.5 weeks but I had a lot of time to find them homes. This august, I will be leaving. The litter I wanted to wean at 5 weeks was born on july 1st so they are not quite 5 weeks, but I need to sell them as quickly as possible because I won't be home most likely and I have majority of the responsibility involving them. Do you think they'll be fine if I wean them on august 5th and start letting them go a couple days afterwards? I know this is a bad idea but if I'm not here, I can't throw the responsibility on someone else.


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never weaned my bunnies before 6 weeks old so someone that has might need to answer your question, sorry. What breed are they? If its a big breed I would leave them with the mother for at least 6 weeks. Leaving the kits with the mother will help them grow bigger and better, from the milk.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I have never weaned my bunnies before 6 weeks old so someone that has might need to answer your question, sorry. What breed are they? If its a big breed I would leave them with the mother for at least 6 weeks. Leaving the kits with the mother will help them grow bigger and better, from the milk.


I have to agree with Flemish Lops on this one.  Kits need to be with their mother as long as possible to get that important milk.  It's all about the immune system.  Kits will be able to "kick start" their immunity better if they have their Mom's "Starter" through her milk to help them along.  IMHO, I think that of any breed, small, medium or large.

I hope you can find someone to look after them for that short while to 6 weeks old.  It would only benefit them and their new owners.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

That's true. I've actually changed my mind - if anything, I need to be here to make sure I approve of the owner/etc and Ill only be gone 2-3 weeks. I would rather them be healthy than risk it for a vacation.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 27, 2011)

What kinds do you raise? It really depends on the breed. I raise jersey woolies and I normally wean at 5 weeks, but don't sell until 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 27, 2011)

Mini Rex. My first litter was fine weaned around 4.5 weeks so I'm sure I can, probably won't to be safe.


----------



## hoodat (Jul 28, 2011)

I've weaned at 5 weeks in a pinch and never had any trouble so long as they were eating and drinking well. I know it's pushing things but so far I've gotten away with it when I had to. I always leave one or two of the smaller ones to make sure the doe dries out properly. It's my feeling that the company of one another is more important to them than the company of the mother when they are first weaned. Of course waiting longer is better so they get milk as long as she'll give it to them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> I've weaned at 5 weeks in a pinch and never had any trouble so long as they were eating and drinking well. I know it's pushing things but so far I've gotten away with it when I had to. I always leave one or two of the smaller ones to make sure the doe dries out properly. It's my feeling that the company of one another is more important to them than the company of the mother when they are first weaned. Of course waiting longer is better so they get milk as long as she'll give it to them.


*It's my feeling that the company of one another is more important to them than the company of the mother when they are first weaned.*


I think that's my breeder's overview.  Both MY Guys were put together after weaning because my breeder knew that they would be bought together and be crated together.  I have to agree with this process because I have had no problems with fighting.  They are "feeling their Oats" and my little guy has started mounting the Big one.  But there still hasn't been any fighting.  I am also aware views change when sexual maturity starts sneaking in so we are being very vigilant.    Hopefully this "new" exuberance dies down once neutered?


----------



## hoodat (Jul 28, 2011)

IMHO you have a lot less trouble with fighting if they are all one litter. They have already worked out their dominance by the time they are weaned. It's when you put strange rabbits together that the trouble begins. They have to establish dominance from scratch.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

So does that mean if two brothers or two sisters lived together from the very beginning, they would not have to be separated?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jul 28, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> I've weaned at 5 weeks in a pinch and never had any trouble so long as they were eating and drinking well. I know it's pushing things but so far I've gotten away with it when I had to. I always leave one or two of the smaller ones to make sure the doe dries out properly. It's my feeling that the company of one another is more important to them than the company of the mother when they are first weaned. Of course waiting longer is better so they get milk as long as she'll give it to them.


I've done this before too, but the litter was small (4 or so) and grew like lightning. I also left the smallest one in with the doe so she dried out okie dokie. I think it depends on the size of the litter and the rate of growth/vitality of the babies. The bigger and stronger ones get weaned first. If they are growing slowly (mini rex generally mature relatively quickly) leave them in. 
As far as separating the brothers and sisters, you can leave them together if you don't have the space, but imo it's still better to separate on the off chance you mis-sexed a bun or they don't get along.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> So does that mean if two brothers or two sisters lived together from the very beginning, they would not have to be separated?


Actually 2 sisters makes the best pairing if you want to keep 2 rabbits.  sometimes even 2 brothers will fight because males tend to fight with each other, but I have seen 2 unrelated older proven males kept together that were fine together.  So, yes if 2 brothers or 2 sisters are always together then they can stay together.  

And I usually wean my bunnies at 6 weeks, sometimes if its a really large litter then I may start weaning a couple days before 6 weeks, but I wouldn't wean a litter any sooner than 5 weeks.  I raise Holland Lops and Mini Rexes.  The longer the bunnies stay with their mother, the better.  Its actually best if you wean at 8 weeks, but my bunnies usually are eating pellets and everything on their own way before then, so I wean at 6 weeks.
I would wait until you get back to wean them.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree, I decided its better that way anyways. I was asking about the pairing because my friends took in two of the rabbits, but one passed away (although he was a male) and his house mate was a female, but they were going to separate the cage. Then they wanted to get another from the new litter, but since the one passed, they're getting two (one is a look-a-like) and both seem to be males so if they can't build on to their cage, they will have to be housed together. Although both seem pretty mellow, so maybe its a good match.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> hoodat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, now that I understand weaning a bun, and I think I understand that a doe will accept any kit to nurse?  

Then say, a mini-rex and a marten can come from the same litter?  

I now know that my buns can't be Netherlands.   Their ears are way too long.   Do I care......No I don't.  I think my little guy is a Mini-Rex.  And He IS the dominant one over my Big Guy which I believe is a Marten.   I don't know.  I'm just started learning. 

I'm at that state with my buns, when  you are new parents looking at that new baby and  claiming who's parts look like who, or who's aunt, grandfather, uncle they take after.   He has My eyes.  And look he has Uncle's chin. 

Could anyone give me a little insight on the difference of personality of Mini-Rexes and Martens?  

They are getting along great.  This morning really freaked me out, knowing what I was seeing and hoping no fights occurred.  But they settled back down, had their morning run, and did the same thing they did before, the "circle of love" started, grooming each other, eating together, and sleeping together.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

Not any kit, thats why I was worried putting in my "quarantined" bunnies back with her (although I shouldnt have been) because if she's one of those rabbits, she might not accept them because she can smell a different scent on them. That's why when you foster kits and even out litters, people put vanilla on the doe's nose to stop her from realizing she's not nursing her own kits.

I dont know about the litter thing, but personality wise, Mini Rexes tend to be very sweet (and weird most of the time - try explaining how my doe would jump on my back if I layed near her, or scratching my side to let her through instead of going around me lol) and good mothers (not sure about fathers).


----------

